# Marmoset monkey- help needed



## Mlodsha (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a marmoset monkey which is 8 months now.
he was started to be poly on tuesday morning, afternoon I seen vet and evening time he got first antibiotic. He is drinking and eating a bit but only some plums and mashed apple with peach. Yesterday evening he got worst (very hot with shaking) and than suddenly better that he started jumping. Than got shaking again and gone to sleep. He had a fever all night long. Today he is very weak, not walking, no sounds, shaking, sleeping under uv lamp. Can u help me please. What kind of information do u need? he is 8 months, weigh 300 grams. From the beginning he had vit d with calcium and uv lamp. Now he is taking antibiotic SYNOLUX (on the box is information its for cat and dogs), and some painkiller and for fever METACAM (also for cats). The vet is for exotic animals, so I believe he is professional.
the symptoms are: fever, body shaking especially from waist down, the skin and fur looks fine, tail with no changes. He is sleeping all day. Usually he is very noisy, now nothing, not even one sounds. He is breathing normally. Eyes looks poly (no physical symptoms) very sad and glassy, nose, tongue looks fine. Lower lip looks a bit open. Sometimes he is shaking heads. The wee and poo looks fine. He is still trying to get warm. I dont know if I should allowed him, or trying to cool down?
and one more thing, sometimes he become very crossed, and trying to bite me, which he never did it. He is sleeping so deep, he doesnt react to dogs barking, or hoover noises.
U have a lot of experience, is anyone know what can causing this? Im desperate to get him better, but dont know how. Can u help me? Have u ever heard about this kind of situation? Thank u very much for any advice.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Marms are very fickle.
Especially being away from parents before theyve learned skills.
And not being able to socialise with there own.
Why should he get used to a hoover.
Hes a monkey that should be a monkey.
With his own kind.
Shaking in fur can be normal in marms.
But without seeing or knowing him i wouldnt comment.
Apart from telling you to stop being selfish and trying to turn him into a pet.
Get him with his own.
Outside in fresh air.
Bite.
He will get worse as the poor thing doesnt know what he is.
Another fantastic post again for marmoset keepers.
People seeing them kept like this need to report it.
Rspca or whoever.
Its so wrong.
Time after time after time.
Sorry if you feel its a personnal attack.
But the monkey comes first.
Let him be what he is.
A monkey.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Could you please post the pm you sent me on this so as all can have a look.
Always the way as the truth hurts.
You havent a clue.
Buy yourself a goldfish.
Sick to death of spotty know it alls throwing toys out there prams.
Diplomacy.
Help and think of animals.
You should do this as you havent a clue about small primates.
How to keep.
They shouldnt be kept alone.
Shouldnt be away from troop so early.
Unless its to an experianced keeper.
I gave my opinion.
Im intitled to it as its a forum.
So get him company.
Get him outside.
Its wrong.
Your wrong
Dont pm me any more of your crap.
Do the correct thing for the monkey.THERES NO EXCUSE


----------



## monstervivs (Feb 16, 2013)

PAINFUL!!!!!:bash:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

?????


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Peter, 

If you go to the PM you want publicised - double click the text to highlight it, then right click and select copy. Then go to the reply bit for this thread, right click and select paste and it should appear.

For the marmoset, it seems that it needs to go back to the vet or a primate specialist to take care of it and rehabilitate it.


----------

